# 200sx tire size question /help



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 97 200sx with tires size 175/65r/14 - i just wonder if i should go with same size or get little wider tires for better traction .I have original nissan aluminium rims and i dont know how far i can go with the sizes. Please let me know all the options that i have . 
Thx .


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had 185s on my 14's with no problems.


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

i was thinking about 185/65/14 or 195/60/14 but im not sure if 195 will fit original 14' rims

but i will like to go for 185/60/14 (wider and lower ) - does anyone have this setup ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

how wide are your rims ?
I have stock SE-R rims and aftermarket 15ich wheels, by 5.5 and 6 wide
195/55 and 205/50 fit fine.


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

IanH said:


> how wide are your rims ?
> I have stock SE-R rims and aftermarket 15ich wheels, by 5.5 and 6 wide
> 195/55 and 205/50 fit fine.



Im not sure how wide rims are - they are original nissan aluminium 14" rims.
I have 175/65/14 tires now - i dont want to go crazy ...i just want wider and lower tires then org but im not sure what is the limit .I was hoping 185/60/14 will fit my rims


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the FSM says 5.5 
185/60 will give you about 1% smaller Dia
195/60 will give you about 1% larger Dia
your rim width to tire width ratio will go from 80% to 72% with 195 tires 
which is mid range ( limits 100% to 50%)


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

IanH said:


> the FSM says 5.5
> 185/60 will give you about 1% smaller Dia
> 195/60 will give you about 1% larger Dia
> your rim width to tire width ratio will go from 80% to 72% with 195 tires
> which is mid range ( limits 100% to 50%)



Thanks Ian for this info ...so ...what do you think - which size i should chose ? I will be buying all season tires since we have snow in NJ ...i think wider tires will do better


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont think it will make that much difference, this is a small change.
check the wet and snow rating on a tire site so you have some idea what you are getting, don't get a really hard long lasting tire if you want good wet and snow, you will have to compromise some.
195/60 14 All season sounds fine to me.


----------



## azjayc623 (Aug 27, 2007)

i rock 195 75 14 on mine and they ride fine with no rubbing


----------

